# CTF´s in Holland



## Rotten67 (10. November 2009)

Ich mal ein neues Fass zum Thema Holland auf.
Die Holländer fahren ja ganzjährig Ctf und RTF´s
Ich suche noch ein paar Infos. Über Strecken und Orga.
Wenn man schon grenznah wohnt könnte man ja mal ein wenig drüben mitfahren

Den einzigen Link ist aus dem Fred 130km Beachrace
http://www.goossensraceshops.nl/site/veldtourtochten.html

Aber weitere werden gerne genommen


----------



## Dämon__ (10. November 2009)

Lohnt sich das den überhaupt  die haben doch gar keine Berge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (10. November 2009)

Alle Info s findest Du unter http://www.mountainbike.nl/ned/toertochten

Berge im alpinen Sinne hatt s da natürlich nicht. Die Gegend um Winterswijk/Aalten ist auch flach ,die Gegend zwischen Gennep und Arnhem ist schon recht hügelig.
Nichts desto Trotz haben die CTF s in NL meist schöne Strecken und werden im Allgemeinen sehr flott gefahren 

Eine Zusammenstellung der grenznahen CTF s (vom Niederhein aus gesehen ) gibt s hier : http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1325

Gruß M


----------



## Rotten67 (10. November 2009)

Besten Dank
dann werde ich mal am SOnntag in Aalten starten.
BIn mal gespannt
Hauptsache man kann noch was fahren


----------



## pollux8 (10. November 2009)

Hey Rotten Es freut mich,das du auf den Geschmack gekommen bist,mal öfters ins Nachbarland zu fahren.
In Aalten sind die meisten Deutschen vertreten,weil Rose da mit wirbt.
Ne geile Singletrail Strecke wo man von einen Busch ins andere fährt.Ich würde sagen 60% Anteile.Da werden so je nach Wetter um 800 Teilnehmer erwartet.
Am 6.12 ist super Veranstaltung in MALDEN .Da werden so um 1800 Teilnehmer erwartet.Der Ort liegt hinter Kleve und führt durch den Reichswald.

http://www.ntfu.nl/Kalender/Kalender/tabid/275/Default.aspx
Hast du schon Deinen nächsten Beachrace geplant?
21.11 Scheveningen.


----------



## Rotten67 (10. November 2009)

Hi Pollux,
Beachrace kommt noch, wohl eher nächstes Jahr wieder.
Aber bis es bei uns wieder losgeht, gerne in Holland. Bin mal gespannt. 
Trails die man flott fahren kann, das ist doch was. 
Form ist auch wieder besser.


----------



## Schwarzwild (10. November 2009)

Hier finden sich auch immer lohnenswerte CTF-Termine in den Niederlanden und in Belgien, inkl. Fahrberichte, Fotos und Streckenhinweise.

Thx Reigi!


----------



## M::::: (10. November 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Besten Dank
> dann werde ich mal am SOnntag in Aalten starten.
> BIn mal gespannt
> Hauptsache man kann noch was fahren



Aalten ist auch sehr nett ,auch wenn auf der großen Runde zwischenzeitlich der Trailanteil mal etwas geringer wird und die Wege entlang der Wassergräben echt zäh sind.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Den Pollux treff ich mittlerweile öfter in NL als in der BRD 
Pollux Empfehlung für Malden kann ich auch nur bestätigen


----------



## kerthor (11. November 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Aalten ist auch sehr nett ,auch wenn auf der großen Runde zwischenzeitlich der Trailanteil mal etwas geringer wird und die Wege entlang der Wassergräben echt zäh sind.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Den Pollux treff ich mittlerweile öfter in NL als in der BRD
> Pollux Empfehlung für Malden kann ich auch nur bestätigen



Soll das heissen das wir in Malden auch wieder mitfahren?

@all: Aaalten macht echt Spass, jede kleine Waldstück wird mitgenommen und wenn ich mich recht erinnere ging die Strecke sogar über eine Motorcross Strecke!


----------



## M::::: (11. November 2009)

kerthor schrieb:


> Soll das heissen das wir in Malden auch wieder mitfahren?



Malden, Zelhem und Arnheim sind Pflicht


----------



## Rotten67 (13. November 2009)

Ich werde mal am Sonntag in Aalten starten
Bin ja mal gespannt wie die so ist.
Ist eigentlich plattes Land da...
Kommt sonst noch wer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinnes (13. November 2009)

Kann sein, das ich da Sonntag aufkreuze, hängt so ein wenig vom Wetter ab!


----------



## tinnes (13. November 2009)

Schön ist auch am 29.11.2009 in Apeldoorn die Heuvel-Tocht, am 28.11. wird die gleiche Tour auch als CYCLO, also als Rennen ausgetragen. Voreinschreiben notwendig. 

Ist in etwa die Strecke vom Beneluxcup MTB.


----------



## pollux8 (14. November 2009)

tinnes schrieb:


> Schön ist auch am 29.11.2009 in Apeldoorn die Heuvel-Tocht, am 28.11.



Ja,die Tocht ist schön,wie alle Tochten.Das größte Problem ist bei den Tochten immer der frühe Start.Um 9Uhr sollte man schon auf der Fietz sein,Denn  eine halbe STD später ist man so ziemlich allein auf den Trails.Das heißt für uns NRWer -6Uhr aus der Kiste,wenn man eine 130km lange Anfahrt hat.
Meist bleibt es auch bei Aalten ,Winterwijk  und Malden.
Aber die Marvelde tocht am 30.12 dürft ihr Euch nicht entgehen lassen.
Da wird in Zwillbrock durch die Kneipe gefahren.
Und die Weihnachtstocht in Markeloe ist ein muß
In AALTEN kommen morgen die Frühlingstemperaturen wieder.Dann wird es sehr sehr voll


----------



## tinnes (14. November 2009)

Also ich will so um 8:30 starten, werde mit meinem Cross-Rennrad fahren.

Wer issn noch da?


----------



## M::::: (14. November 2009)

Ich ! Aber mit dem MTB; mit dem Crosser machen mir die Singletrails nicht so viel Spass


----------



## Rotten67 (14. November 2009)

Ich werde wohl gegen 9h da sein. Auch mit dem MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo59ger (15. November 2009)

Malden ist Top und Hügel gibts da mehr als satt. Ist zu Entfehlen , bin sie schon gefahren.
Plasmolen war ja schon , ist ebenfalls super. Und noch was , in Plasmolen waren 700 hm drin und das in Holland. In Malden ist es auch so um die 600 hm.
Die holländischen Biker überholen aber auch rechts und das mit einen Affenzahn, als ein wenig aufpassen ist schon angebracht.


----------



## pollux8 (15. November 2009)

Na,wie wars??Die Regenfront noch entkommen??Wir sind schon um 8:40 die 57km Runde gefahren.Um 11:00 angekommen,kam der Regen.
Kanal de Grande und Super Trails im Crossgebiet.
Die verlängerte 57km Runde ging wie immer durch die Nederlands Bauernschaften.Also ,wenig Trails.
Zitat:Veldtochten sind top


----------



## Rotten67 (15. November 2009)

Ich hatte nur 48km auf dem Garmin.
Keine Ahnung wo wir das abgekürzt haben. Wenn dan unabsichtlich

Die Strecke war doch die reine Freude. Für dein Winter genau das richtige.
Ich werde mal weiter testen


----------



## tinnes (15. November 2009)

Bin heute morgen im Regen mit dem Rad losgefahren, kurz vor aalten war ich total nass und bin dann nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## Rotten67 (15. November 2009)

Ist doch auch was. Immerhin gefahren
Ich bin ins Ziel gekommen als es richtig begonnen hat.


----------



## kerthor (16. November 2009)

M::: und ich sind die 45 km Runde gefahren.
So ca. 7km vorm Ziel kam dann der Regen!
Sonst war es mal wieder ganz nett nur der Anfang war etwas anders als beim letzten mal.


----------



## pollux8 (9. Dezember 2009)

Am Wochenende 12.12.09 gibt es in Aalten eine Wohltätigkeits Veldtocht.Das Geld wird für Behinderte Kinder gesammelt.



Start :11 Uhr.Ich denk,das die Route die gleiche ist,wie im November.
Wer mal dabei eine schöne Villa sehen möchte,kann danach mal bei Agnus Young AC/DC vorbei schaun.Der hat für seine holländische Gattin eine schöne Residence dort bauen lassen.


----------

